# St. Louis



## Tino1224 (Jan 28, 2018)

Anyone know if they’re accepting new drivers or how long the wait list in St. Louis?

Thanks


----------



## dantiv (Mar 1, 2017)

Amazon is not accepting new drivers anywhere in America at this time. The ones they currently have can hardly even get any work as it is.


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

They brought on a ton of partners back in November. I doubt there will be much onboarding until the Summer heat kicks in and partners drop.


----------

